# Javelina skull



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 17, 2009)

Had my Javelina head done by [email protected], He did a great job at a fair price. Steve will get more of my work! From a South Texas hunt last Feb.
Grant


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

Looks good, thanks for sharing


----------

